# Kubota Implement manuals...



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello All,
I recently purchased the following implements in good used condition and wish to acquire operating and service manuals.

Kubota mower RCR72RCA serial#72RCA10138
Kubota snowblower L2674 serial #21409279

Both units are around 2012 model years. I can't seem to locate any on-line manuals. Maybe someone could steer me in the right direction?
Thanks, 
Dutchy


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I would check with Messicks. If they don't have it they will help you find it.


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

All,
Kubota was good enough to send me manuals in pdf format. See attached. 
Dutchy


----------

